# YOGA / PILATES ..only for those with a 'noble temperament'



## Azra (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Ladies

I was browsing eBay for some pilates or yoga pants, and came across these. I know they're in China, but still I had to look as the price was good.....but the very long and informative description....oh my! :roll: lol!

Scroll down and read what they say........very amusing! :lol: :lol:

Any takers? :wink:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fitness-Foldo ... 51b04bb68b


----------



## pipped (Nov 7, 2013)

I can hardly resist with their promise of non stick woman flavor :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like a Babelfish translation!!

Think I'll pass though.


----------

